
Trip down memory lane: Early Apple II, Mac apps and games - wallflower
http://school.anhb.uwa.edu.au/personalpages/kwessen/web/software/software.html
======
antidaily
Slightly surprised to see how similar Photoshop is to today's version.

------
michaelcampbell
What? No Beagle Brothers? HERESY! =)

Good set of pics; a lot brought back some good memories. Thanks

